# Emperors children of slaanesh help



## traitorkillswit

Hello i need some help on painting Emperors children of slaanesh. I would be very greatfull if someone could post how to paint them and what colours to use. This would be very helpfull as i cannot seem to find any sources on how to paint them.

Thank you for you time :grin:


----------



## Fugital357

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Emperor's_Children

Has info, and some basic color schemes. as for how to paint them, very carefully is my guess. Highlights, ink/washes, and blending, perhaps. I'd do a Google search on Noise Marines or go to the Games Workshop website for pictures. 

And any "How to paint____" is going to help with painting them. Just make certian you take you time and understand what they're telling you to do first. :biggrin:

Have fun with them!


----------



## Marneus Calgar

The onlly annoying thing is, that Games Workshop no longer to Tentacle pink, so you will have to source another similar colour, if you are in the UK I suggest http://blackhat.co.uk/catalog/produ...id=71&osCsid=bd4fe2cb480146e6220960689adbc16f but they may ship overseas if you're not in the UK. 

Hope this is helpful to you :victory:

This is a good picture to look at: 










Since they are mostly black, its really only the pink that is much of a problem


----------



## Chaosftw

When I did post heresy E. Children I inverted the color scheme that was on the Box. I used pink as the Main Color and Black for everything that you see pink. I then kept the gold where it was and used Blue and Red for pipes. The gun still stayed Bolt gun medal. Then with a VERY watered down Back ink i went over the whole model. This made the pink dull down very little because the ink did not stick everywhere and just slid into the crevices.

I liked the over all look of them but that was just how I did it.

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## qwertywraith

These are mine:










The pink is a mix of tentacle pink and warlock purple. Vallejo Squid Pink is a match to tentacle pink, so you can use it instead. I shade with warlock purple (or lich purple if you want darker and sharper contrast) and highlight with tentacle pink. The black is straight black with codex grey highlights. The weapons are scorched brown base, brazen brass, a wash of watered down scorched brown to shade, cleaned up with brass again, and highlighted with gold. Everything else (like the blue) is highlighted by mixing the base colour with a fair bit of white. You want strong contrasts and bright colours.

A lot of people use straight tentacle pink for their main colour, and shade with warlock purple and highlight with a mix of white and tentacle pink. Alternatives include mixing a flesh colour with red (which is how the new EC are painted in the current CSM dex). Often EC armies are lich purple and gold, which often ends up darker than the pre-heresy purple.

EC lend themselves to alternative colour schemes with bright, contrasting colours. I've seen bright blues, greens, and yellows, as well as animal print. The trick, for me, is keeping the pink and black separate. When I prime white I have to paint all the black parts and clean up the pink. When I prime black I have to build up to pink by laying down a coat or two of grey or bleached bone so the pink goes in another coat or 2. I'm not sure which is less of a hassle.

My main advice would be experiment a bit and decide if you want black at all. You might just want to paint the whole army pink and use a different contrasting colour (or colours), I suggest purple, blue, or even green, or dispense with pink altogether. However, always use bright colours. It looks better on the table, grabs the eye, and is rare. I see too many dour and dark armies.

You can check out the forum dedicated to the EC: check my sig. It's a relatively quiet forum because it is so specialised, but we have a large modelling and painting section with lots of great talent.


----------



## Vampboi

Hey Qwertywraith, I was curious as to your method for painting the black areas. My paint scheme has some black areas that I want to give some depth and highlights to and what you've done on them is exactly what I am looking for. You said that you used Codex Grey to highlight but what exactly was your method to get that look? Did you drybrush on the grey or did you just paint hard lines?


----------



## Death 0F Angels

Purple with gold or bronze trim is a good look for EC also.


----------



## dirty-dog-

by the looks he has just highlighted the hard lines, well on the legs and then drybrushed the shoulder pads lightly?


----------



## qwertywraith

Vampboi said:


> Hey Qwertywraith, I was curious as to your method for painting the black areas. My paint scheme has some black areas that I want to give some depth and highlights to and what you've done on them is exactly what I am looking for. You said that you used Codex Grey to highlight but what exactly was your method to get that look? Did you drybrush on the grey or did you just paint hard lines?


There's no drybrushing involved. It's all hard lines, cleaned up with black where I put too much on. When it goes on it looks like it's too sharp a contrast, but when the grey dries it looks fine. On larger models I do more of a transition. You'll also note some places I used more watered down grey where I didn't want as much of a contrast (like on the fingers)


----------



## neilbatte

heres mine 
I started with purple for the base then lightened with white until I was happy the other squad used more scaley green as a contrast because the purple through white was really time consuming.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Heres what I did/do for mine.










I went with the Gold trimmed Purple using Liche Purple highlighted using Warlock Purple.
Then I added Glam Rock animal prints because it was to much to resist.


----------



## Gothic

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...atId=cat1300042&categoryId=400029&aId=1200023

try this it might help alot


----------

